# Burton Covert Pants or 686 Authentic Quest



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I own the 686 authentic quest.
They do fit slimmer, not too slim, but I wish they were baggier. Rating wise I do not get wet, but i don't sit down to strap in. Haven't worn them while it was snowing, but I did wear them when it was 55 outside and I did not get hot due to the fact that there are vents. Overall for $110 seems like a pretty good choice to me. I haven't used Burton's pants but I have used their gloves which seemed to be of good quality.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

Cpapp said:


> I own the 686 authentic quest.
> They do fit slimmer, not too slim, but I wish they were baggier. Rating wise I do not get wet, but i don't sit down to strap in. Haven't worn them while it was snowing, but I did wear them when it was 55 outside and I did not get hot due to the fact that there are vents. Overall for $110 seems like a pretty good choice to me. I haven't used Burton's pants but I have used their gloves which seemed to be of good quality.


Thanks for the heads up, they are slim indeed 


I ordered the 686 seeing that it had a better breathability rating than the burton. I got it yesterday and tried it on, the thigh section is so slim it looked like I was wearing tights. To be fair though, I lift weights and have muscular quads, so I guess for average guys the fit for the 686 would have been ok.


The fit for the Burton Covert as per their website is listed as "relaxed" (highest on the Burton fit scale) so I'm thinking that that would fit me better. I saw that the Burton Cargo Pants were on sale as well though, a bit more expensive than the Coverts but same specs as the 686. I grabbed the Cargo Pants and it should be here by next week. It's also listed as having a "relaxed" fit so hopefully this would fit me better than the 686


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

What size are you? I have a pair of Large Burton AK Swash pants in Tide blue that are brand new. Selling for around $200. PM me if you are interested.

I personally like Burton pants better than 686.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

blackbeard said:


> What size are you? I have a pair of Large Burton AK Swash pants in Tide blue that are brand new. Selling for around $200. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> I personally like Burton pants better than 686.


Hey blackbeard, thanks for the offer, and the specs on those pants look amazing, unfortunately it's a bit out of my price range. I was aiming for around $100. Unfortunately I'm still a beginner and I don't ride as much as you pros do, so at this point I can't justify spending that much for pants.


----------

